# I want everyone's Opinion on whats the BEST CANISTER FILTER



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

I want everyone's Opinion on whats the BEST CANISTER FILTER & Why?/


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

I run two brands of canister filters and I like them both....Have never had any problems with either and they do a great job.
I run two Fluvals, a Fluval 404 and a Fluval 305.
I also run two Eheim's. They are both Eheim Proffessional II 2026.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

my new marineland c220 is GREAT! i dont even need to do weekly changes on my lightly stocked 55g with it


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Fluval fx5. VERY little mantainence needed. Space for TONS of media. Great flow. I've seen them on 75-500g tanks...


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

I like my Renas....I have 2 XP3s and an XP2. They have a good amount of media spacem, are pretty easy to setup, and do an excellent job of filtering....and they aren't too expensive.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I really don't like my xp4, but mechanically speaking, the filter functions. It's not a great filter, but it's not a piece either.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Eheim, Rena, and Hagen brand canister filters are all good. IMO, Eheim is the best if you can afford it.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

so i should kick both of my magnum 350??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No, Magnum 350s are cheap and functional. Unless you have sand in your tank (impeller is at bottom), no reason to toss working filters. If you do buy a new canister, hand them down to some 55 gal tanks.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

well i dont know were you buy magnum 350's cheap but both of mine with the bio wheel pro add on with media were almost $200. so thats not that cheap. i love magnum 350. i have had them for yrs.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No filter is cheap. but i bet magnums are cheaper than fluvals and eheims.


----------



## musho3210 (Apr 23, 2007)

everyone is just going to say what filter they have and that they like it. You should try to find someone that has had at least 2 of them for them to say which on is better.

I love my XP3 but its the only one i have so my info is going to be bias/incorrect.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

ive had a xp3 and a cascade 1000. hated them both. the magnum 350s are what i love and always will love


----------

